# Where to find hopping mice?



## pam diaz (Apr 9, 2018)

Hi, could you please suggest websites to buy hopping mice (Spinifex or Mitchell’s) in NSW area, as I had no luck so far surfing the web looking for stores that sell them (not even Gumtree).
(I have a keepers license)

Thanks!


----------



## JohnB (Apr 17, 2018)

Im also looking for to get a hopping mouse as a pet. Did you have any luck in finding someone?


----------



## pam diaz (Apr 17, 2018)

JohnB said:


> Im also looking for to get a hopping mouse as a pet. Did you have any luck in finding someone?


Hi, someone in this Facebook group offered me some:
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1464338723815712/


----------

